# Dorian Yates blood and guts program PDF?



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there online anywhere I can find the full workout program, all I can find is videos, but I actually want to take a read of it.

Many thanks.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Look on his Facebook page, am sure it's on there.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i will get a link to it now mate.

edit ... sorry can't ruddy find it now.... :blush:


----------



## Bigsinic (Oct 15, 2011)

Its on bodybuilding.com


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Bigsinic said:


> Its on bodybuilding.com


Thanks mate I'll have a look


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you are looking for...but here is some downloadable training pdf's for Dorian...... 

http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/index.php?pageid=exclusive_training_plans


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Not sure exactly what you are looking for...but here is some downloadable training pdf's for Dorian......
> 
> http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/index.php?pageid=exclusive_training_plans


That's exactly what I'm looking for.

Top man! Thankyou.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

raptordog said:


> Not sure exactly what you are looking for...but here is some downloadable training pdf's for Dorian......
> 
> http://www.dorianyates.net/dorian/site/index.php?pageid=exclusive_training_plans


more top man than top cat!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

I realise this thread is super old BUT

I found the pdf's a few weeks ago, and im looking for them again.. but cant find them.

The link above is just redirecting to the Dorian Yates Nutrition website, and I cant find the PDF's on there.

Any idea where these PDF's can be found now?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

DarthMaulscle said:


> I realise this thread is super old BUT
> 
> I found the pdf's a few weeks ago, and im looking for them again.. but cant find them.
> 
> ...


It's on on bodybuilding.com


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

HDU said:


> It's on on bodybuilding.com


The blood & guts trainer on bb.com is different to what was in the PDF's


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Bump incase anyone knows where it is.

Im sure it was his official site I found them on, but now I cant find them!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Why not just use tubemate or another program to download it from youtube?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Why not just use tubemate or another program to download it from youtube?


The workouts in the pdf on his website, which now redirects to the DY Nutrition site, were different (slightly) to the bodybuilding.com blood and guts trainer.


----------

